# Wild Pheasant



## uga fan (Sep 16, 2011)

After a wonderful hunt in South Dakota, I decided to try my hand at smoking some pheasant..  I soaked the breast overnight in buttermilk which I've heard helps pull the gamey taste out.  I minced some fresh garlic and sprinkle over the breast followed by a coat of spicy mustard and my chicken rub.  Inside the cavity of the breast I put sliced jalepenos wrapped in bacon and a few larger chunks of garlic.  I am hoping that flavor will hit the meat from the inside while the rub attacks the outside..  Like I said, its just a trial and as always I have a backup pork shoulder on "just in case"!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2011)

Patiently Waiting for This one!

TJ


----------



## uga fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Well for me to say im a little anxious is an understatement!!  I have never tried pheasant but assume it would be similar to quail..  I have no idea how this stuff will taste, I kept the seasonings on the simple side.  I wanted to toothpick a lemon slice over each breast but didn't have time to run back out..  I will try and get some pics uploaded soon!!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 16, 2011)

UGA, just remember any chicken recipe will work great with phez. Smoking it may dry it out a bit, but I still love me some smoked phez!!!!


----------



## roller (Sep 16, 2011)

How did the buttermilk taste ?  To me Wild Game taste just fine just like it is...Wild Game...


----------



## uga fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I couldn't taste the buttermilk, but its only supposed to pull the blood out of the meat..  I don't really know if it works or not..  The pheasant tasted just like quail to me.  The smoke did dry the outsides of the breast a little.  So I put together a rushed easy glaze to drizzle over them.  I used Crown Royal, brown sugar, soy sauce, red proper flakes, fresh black pepper, cumin and a little lemon juice..  The glaze was incredible and had me wanting a salmon filet instead of pheasant!!  I am crossing my fingers not to chip a tooth on bird shot!!


----------



## rstr hunter (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry to be late on this one.  I tried it a couple of years ago and they turned out OK, however I brined them for a day or two and left the skin on the bird to try to keep any fat on the bird.  It worked fine, but it was time consuming plucing all teh feathers out and it's easier just to breast them out and use another recipe.  Hope you enjoyed your hunt.


----------



## venture (Sep 16, 2011)

It has been many years, but I don't remember a strong gamey taste from pheasants.  They basically eat grain.  They smell much better when cleaning than a duck.  LOL

I do remember that it is easy to dry out the pheasant because they are much leaner.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes give your bird a good brining. If you don't have any skin on you may consider a water batch/soaking before you smoke. I hope to kill a few this year and try that out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2011)

Pheasant ???

In my area, finding a ringneck is about as easy as finding a real live Pilgrim!!!

They have pretty much been replaced by the Wild Turkey, in my neck of the woods!!!

Sad, that !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 20, 2011)

*  With all the corn fields around here they are still to be had. Not abundant but enough to enjoy a meal or 6.*

*JC*


----------

